# 5/8" Sectional From Drill...



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Any of you cats running this from a drill? I'm all set up but have yet to use it. Waiting for one of those hard to open 1 1/2" galvy sludge lines.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> You're welcome.





:vs_laugh:



I'm not sure if I got this idea from you??? Maybe Cable or Root??? I wanted to do this years ago and every time I get one of those PITA sludge lines I kick myself.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

I run the 5/8 cable with my drill all the time. It makes those sludge lines easy work. With the open end of the cut cable it goes through traps and tight bends so much easier than the 3/8 cable I used to run on the drum machine.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Now that I think about it... yeah maybe you were the first one I seen with the Spartan carrier. Got the drill & 5/8" from Cable or Root.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> I run the 5/8 cable with my drill all the time. It makes those sludge lines easy work. With the open end of the cut cable it goes through traps and tight bends so much easier than the 3/8 cable I used to run on the drum machine.





Yeah that's what I'm counting on. It won't be my go to cable but hopefully a time saver when I need it.


Just like I only use my 1.25" sectional cable when needed not as a go to cable.


----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

How much is a Spartan carrier? and is that 5/8" open wind sectional cable? Do you use the carrier to keep the job site clean? Thanks David


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

rooterboy said:


> How much is a Spartan carrier? and is that 5/8" open wind sectional cable? Do you use the carrier to keep the job site clean? Thanks David





It's around $70.00 plus shipping. I bought mine on black Friday week for around $50.00.


My main thinking is this will help keep the mess down when retrieving the cables. Things I don't like, it's pretty heavy and won't allow the cables to dry like a open carrier.


Haven't used it yet waiting for that sludge job...


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Finally got to use this setup.


Kitchen sink 1 1/2" galvanized 15' run. Ran my K-45AF through twice, cable was total black sludge/hair and still not open.


One pass with the 5/8" sectional and it was all over.


It would be nice to have a few shorter 3' sections when encountering a T or 90.


The worst part was bringing the nasty black full of hair cable back out. This is why I don't use a sectional unless I have to.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Finally got to use this setup.
> 
> 
> Kitchen sink 1 1/2" galvanized 15' run. Ran my K-45AF through twice, cable was total black sludge/hair and still not open.
> ...


What type of adapter is needed to attach to the drill?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

tungsten plumb said:


> What type of adapter is needed to attach to the drill?







It's a Renssi part.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

AssTyme said:


> Finally got to use this setup.
> 
> 
> Kitchen sink 1 1/2" galvanized 15' run. Ran my K-45AF through twice, cable was total black sludge/hair and still not open.
> ...


Here is my trick to clean that up some.

I leave the cable in the line and uncouple near where the trap would go. I then push that end into the trap and put the trap back on. I then run hot water with soap or degreaser for a few minutes. I like to fill the sink and let the water through a few times. That extra volume really helps.

This accomplishes 2 things- it cleans the cable plus lets me know if the line is unclogged. If it's not unclogged you can just remove the trap and continue snaking without going through the whole rigamarole of pulling the cable all the way out and running it in again.

The only thing I'd recommend is before you do this to try to push the cable in manually before inserting it in the trap. If the cable end is hanging on a long vertical section it may drop down. If there's a lot of resistance then you should be good to go.

I used to be a drum guy only. With practice the "mess" difference between drum and sectional has become imperceptible. I average about the same time on calls as I did before I went all sectional.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> Here is my trick to clean that up some.
> 
> I leave the cable in the line and uncouple near where the trap would go. I then push that end into the trap and put the trap back on. I then run hot water with soap or degreaser for a few minutes. I like to fill the sink and let the water through a few times. That extra volume really helps.
> 
> ...







ThanX for the tips!


----------



## mperrine (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi, How do you guys attach a regular 5/8” cable like mentioned in the topic to a regular drill chuck? I know if heard talk of certain types of chucks or adapters but I’ve never been able to find what I’m looking one.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

mperrine said:


> Hi, How do you guys attach a regular 5/8” cable like mentioned in the topic to a regular drill chuck? I know if heard talk of certain types of chucks or adapters but I’ve never been able to find what I’m looking one.



You will need to fill in an introduction


Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner?

Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long?

How many hours or steps(1/2/3/4) before you become a journeyman?

What trade certificate do you have, plumbing, gas, oil, pipe fitter etc? How did you get them, exams, courses, or free in a cracker jack box?

What about your recent jobs, describe what you actually do and what type of building : houses, high rises, commercial building, institutional, oil refineries, paper mills etc.

Tell us about you, some funny plumbing jobs and or horror stories.

*Intro page :*

https://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

mperrine said:


> Hi, How do you guys attach a regular 5/8” cable like mentioned in the topic to a regular drill chuck? I know if heard talk of certain types of chucks or adapters but I’ve never been able to find what I’m looking one.







I find that Bubblicious chewing gum works best!


How did I do guys... :wink:


----------



## mperrine (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks Tango for pointing that out for me. 

I’m sorry I didn’t do that first. 

I’ve filled out a new member post now, if anyone cares to read it. 

Thanks for letting join your community. 

I’ve been reading through it and it is so very informative. 

And Guys seem to be very generous with their knowledge that I know had to take them years of hands on experience to get and then just like all forums you have a very small percentage who just like to stir the pot and needle guys a bit. 

But, overall this is a one of the best, if not the best forums that I’ve come across and I really am appreciative to be apart of it 

Thank You 
Matt Perrine


----------



## mperrine (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi, 

I feel like a dumb*** now. 

I just now noticed that my question was clearly answered earlier in the thread and I just didn’t see it. 

There was even a picture posted of the item I was wanting to know about, but I didn’t see it because it was covered with a “paper Clip”. I’m assuming meaning attachment. 

But, I just joined a few hours ago and I’m just now learning how to navigate the site. 

I still can’t figure out how to Quote someone’s post so I can directly respond to that specific post. But, I’ll figure it out. 

Just bear with me guys, I can be a little dense and have tendency to skip over things or not see them all together sometimes, especially when I’m doing everything from my iPhone and unless I’m wearing my reading classes I have a hard time seeing everything on my small iPhone 6. 

Anyway, I apologize again. 

I’m not new to forums and I know how annoying it can be for noobs to ask a bunch of questions that are readily available to them if they would just take the time to look for themselves instead of constantly asking everyone to just spoon feed them what they want to know. 

Sincerely 
Matt Perrine


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

mperrine said:


> Hi,
> 
> I feel like a dumb*** now.
> 
> ...



dont stop asking questions or worry about being annoying..just gives us more stuff to break your balls about...and everyone new or old gets their balls broken..thats part of being a group..:biggrin:


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> Finally got to use this setup.
> 
> 
> Kitchen sink 1 1/2" galvanized 15' run. Ran my K-45AF through twice, cable was total black sludge/hair and still not open.
> ...









My last two attempts with this setup were a failure. It was not able to navigate the 1 1/2" lines even pushing with both of my hands with my son operating the drill. One was galvanized the other PVC.


With not being able to see exactly what fittings were in the wall it's hard to say why. On one job the Ridgid 5/16" inner core was able to get through the other I had to use a Ridgid 1/4" hollow core.


----------



## V.A Hydro-ooter (Oct 14, 2018)

What were you running on the end of the cable?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> My last two attempts with this setup were a failure. It was not able to navigate the 1 1/2" lines even pushing with both of my hands with my son operating the drill. One was galvanized the other PVC.
> 
> 
> With not being able to see exactly what fittings were in the wall it's hard to say why. On one job the Ridgid 5/16" inner core was able to get through the other I had to use a Ridgid 1/4" hollow core.


I'd recommend to never ever allow one person to handle the cable and the other person to handle the drill.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

V.A Hydro-ooter said:


> What were you running on the end of the cable?





Nothing, I cut the end off with a slight curve.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> I'd recommend to never ever allow one person to handle the cable and the other person to handle the drill.





Yeah I know...


With that being said I'm not a green horn (we were also communicating) and I wasn't going ballz out on the speed. It would also be nice to have some shorter lengths.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I'd drive the cable in with the machine and if it's real sludgey the hook the drill adapter up and just giver to really get that grease moving..

Depends on circumstances... had a kitchen other day no way anything was going around the under floor trap on am island sink.. no cleanout on other side of trap(loop vents not allowed here)..

Ended up having to cut it on trap arm under floor and on a long horizontal.. the funny thing was that it was to up to code except the c.o on other side of trap... 

But even my 1/4" cable wouldn't go around trap I didn't get it... but I still cleared it just had to contort myself around to cut the pipe on top of the furnace ductwork and cut it below the vent connection.. had to run cable through pipe while machine on ground and snake it out.. 

But even if I got it through the trap would've never cleared it way too many bends


----------

